# The truth about etec



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> New to this site so far it rocks....any info on Etec 90hp


When the first etec's came out, from the Johnny/Rude era they had power head issues. They were all corrected by the second generation of motor around 2007. I have not heard anything but good things about them after that.


----------



## jsnap251 (Jun 28, 2010)

Do you know how to measure correctly the transom size on a tunnel hull here is a pic of my engine


----------



## gheenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

Post some pictures of the boats bottom at the transom from the side and from behind. Make sure the cavitation plate of the motor is in the pics. The picture you posted doesnt help us.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

For best use of a true tunnel hull a powered jackplate is needed.
Also a water pressure gauge is needed to verify coolant flow.
At rest with no one in the boat, the water inlet should be
just below water level. After jumping on plane, the engine is lifted up
until it begins to ventilate or lose cooling water pressure, then bumped down
until the prop regains bite and the water pressure is back in the green.


----------



## jsnap251 (Jun 28, 2010)

I have to resize the pic will post it tomorrow.


----------



## jsnap251 (Jun 28, 2010)

From the top where the engine bracket rests on to the first pocket slot its 22.5" and to the bottom measures around 24.75" to 25.25"


----------



## gheenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

> For best use of a true tunnel hull a powered jackplate is needed.
> Also a water pressure gauge is needed to verify coolant flow.
> At rest with no one in the boat, the water inlet should be
> just below water level. After jumping on plane, the engine is lifted up
> ...


X2 
Going by your measurement the boat was probably designed to use a jack plate with 4-6" of offset with a 20" shaft.


----------



## jsnap251 (Jun 28, 2010)

The 20" motor's prop fell rt at the first slot a jackplate would bring the blades out of the water thats why I went with a 25" shaft but my capitation plate is a little under the bottom of the boat I think with a 6" lift I would be rt in the middle of the pocket. Does that sound rt.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've run E-Tec 90's now since they were first available... My first one was almost at 1200 hours and running strong when I sold it. My second is still in commercial service with something over 1700 hours of running time. I'm sold on them, they're the best I've ever owned. At 320lbs they're not as lightweight as I'd like, but everything else is okay. I lost an injector on my first motor at about 85 hours but when it was replaced under warranty the motor ran like new (if you lose an injector, they're electronic, you lose a cylinder and end up limping home on a motor that feels like it's dying...). My current motor has never had an injector problem at all... By the way the 90 is amazingly easy to pull start if you have to - easier than starting a lawnmower (ask me how I know...).

I'm probably prejudiced towards Evinrude and Johnson motors since they're all I've every had, starting in 1973... 

Disclaimer... Yes, I'm lucky enough to be on BRP's guide program but other than an initial price break I get no freebies, stand in line for my maintenance, and pay for whatever I get. Can't say enough good things about the E-Tecs I've had. When the money is right I'll be buying another....
Mine is on an old Maverick 17' skiff and most days can be found somewhere in the backcountry of the 'Glades


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

i got a 115 etec on my 17 foot skiff and seriously drive it like i stole it. 6200rpm or 700rpm. lol no problems yet


----------



## jsnap251 (Jun 28, 2010)

yeah I got this motor about a month ago its at dusky now getting inspected and a new prop is going on it its a 2006 no hours bran-new w/5 yr warrenty and I paid 5200.00. Cant wait to flamingo.


----------



## jsnap251 (Jun 28, 2010)

Well didnt even get my boat back the guys at Dusky Marine are truly trying to screw me. They are a bunch of assholes they want to charge me 5-600 dollars because we did not intall the ening wiring rt bs its all plug ,inspect , and play thinking of going with a 2 stroke merc got a great deal ...yes dont want to deal with the weight of a 4 stroke. Dusky marine is horrible their customer service is the worst sales people great but the service manager is the worst.


----------



## snook (Jun 28, 2010)

Well very happy to say that the guys at Dusky Marine reorder me a 2011 etec 20" shaft at the same price of the 2006 etec right customer service from the owners and sales staff but the main installer is a true dick head. should be on the water middle of next week. ;D


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I use Seapower for all my motor work. They're down in south Dade near the Tamiami airport. I highly recommend them for anything BRP related.... I wouldn't send anyone to Dusky for motor work at all.


----------



## jsnap251 (Jun 28, 2010)

Brother you are damn rt, I would never tell anyone about them for service. I'll put that name in my rolodex at work thanks. I should be on the water my next week over all I came out like ok paid about $5900.00 a bit less for 2011 90hp etec installed and with prop...but it came with a price big big headache .


----------

